# Word of the Day



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

To add to Ultracrepidarian........

I give you Boondoggle: a highly wasteful and ultimately ineffective project, a bit like a planned bridge from GB to NI.

Words courtesy of Susie Dent

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Could we refer to the current government as a boondoggle? Nah! Makes them sound too cuddly!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This thread could well have legs and run.... I love it, thanks...l


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

They can be pretty, useless, but pretty or should I say pretty useless. Am I on the right track?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, useless. We have a key cupboard full of various key rings. Never use em. Just more clutter. "Clutterbuck".

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> They can be pretty, useless, but pretty or should I say pretty useless. Am I on the right track?


Emm NO, just more 'bafflegab' but then your conversant in it. :grin2:

'bafflegab': talk or jargon that confuses more than it clarifies.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I get worn out quickly, the mouth and brain don´t sinc.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Arsle* - I suspect we've all worked with one guy who'd win a gold medal in it.

'arsle': a 19th-century verb meaning to make no progress whatsoever on a job in hand - literally, to 'shuffle backwards'.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

These words don´t happen to have a connection with something in particular do they  0


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> These words don´t happen to have a connection with something in particular do they  0


They are actual words that have disappeared from modern daily usage.

Like *Firkytoodling*: a Victorian term for being amorous.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> They are actual words that have disappeared from modern daily usage.
> 
> Like *Firkytoodling*: a Victorian term for being amorous.
> 
> Terry


Or struts about like a Firkinturkey.


----------



## Adele Lawson (Mar 9, 2021)

We may not be able to refer to the government as boondogglers but we could certainly refer to some of them as snollygosters!! What a great word it is meaning a shrewd, unprincipled person, especially a politician! lol


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Adele Lawson said:


> We may not be able to refer to the government as boondogglers but we could certainly refer to some of them as snollygosters!! What a great word it is meaning a shrewd, unprincipled person, especially a politician! lol


At first I read that as snottygobsters, back to class for me >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


lung disease caused by inhaling very fine ash and sand dust


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Like *Firkytoodling*: a Victorian term for being amorous.
> 
> Terry


That one made me laugh! 


Pudsey_Bear said:


> pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis
> 
> lung disease caused by inhaling very fine ash and sand dust


And you certainly wouldn't want to have to put that down on your application for travel insurance!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think if I had it I'd be pretty soon put down myself.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Verb '*fellowfeel*' (17th century): to share in the feelings of others; to have compassion.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, my mind went elsewhere...


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hmm, my mind went elsewhere...


As did mine, probably says more about the state of our minds though. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know what you mean Terry


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Plenty of unusual words to choose from 



 of Stanley Unwin ...................genimostfullcleverness


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Entertaining but not real worms.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*The most functional English Word*

Unless you know better


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Did you mention sh1t weather, theres been a lot of it about just lately.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

**** the bed.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is a really sh1tty post.....

Thank you...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I literally **** myself.


Literally is a most overused word, why not use the right word, Rant oer.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A very apt one for the rioting England supporters last night and a few others in the political arena.

‘Unanimous’ - united in stupidity. 

From the Latin for ‘one ass’.

Terry
Credit: Susie Dent


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

dghr272 said:


> A very apt one for the rioting England supporters last night and a few others in the political arena.
> 
> 'Unanimous' - united in stupidity.
> 
> ...


I rest my case mylud.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there any hope for the youth of today.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Is there any hope for the youth of today.


Sadly both those images show grown men, so there's little hope for youths if they follow their lead.

Also quite sadly many did predict the shenanigans, just a pity the Met Police appear to have been taken by surprise.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And they are all allowed to vote :frown2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Re words...

I remember a very animated conversation with my American friends some years ago regarding the word bollox and it's use.

They don't have it over there so I explained that it was used in a positive way

"That is the bollox that is" or "That is the dog's bollox"

or a negative way...

"That's just bollox or "That's a load of old bollox"

It caused much hilarity but they never really managed to get it right when using it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, they don't speak English over there anyway, fanny, hood bonnet, boot trunk, I won't go on.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Mixing it up: Spanish Word of the Day*

Mierdosa, very apt for the UK.

Pronouncing and meaning here…... :grin2:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515267517836664832
Terry


----------

